# Some stuff I turned from Silky Oak



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2013)

Finishing up a few things I made from the silky oak I got a while back. It is a pleasure to turn. Unless your alergic to the sap:i_dunno:. The vase is about a foot tall total, walnut collar and base, dyed maple finial. The other 2 are about 12" diameter.
[attachment=16751][attachment=16752][attachment=16753][attachment=16754]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

very sharp peice barry


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow Barry those pieces have oodles and gobs of everything going for them. Excellent wood, excellent turning, excellent finishing, excellent choice in how to turn them. It's all good. Makes me sick that I can't do that.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 20, 2013)

Those all look great! Love the one with the finial, nice work


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2013)

Barry - Awesome work.  The live edge on the hollow form takes more pre-planning than most realize - so Major Kudos  All are great pieces, but the Blue Ribbon goes to the bowl in my opinion. Mike Mahoney would sign his name to that! Excellent work Sir 
Scott


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gorgeous bowl.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 20, 2013)

Your creations ... are my goal. Excellent


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Is that a bit of burl I see I'm the first one?



Oh yea! Arizona silky Oak is way burlier than Florida silky oak! Seriously, they tend to prune up the trees here, and it seems on the silky oak, and carob, it makes a little burl patch where it heals over.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work, Barry! I was just about to get over the fact that I can't turn silky oak, and then you go and show silky oak burl!:cray: That's just great… Now all I need is to find out there's poison ivy burl, too.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 20, 2013)

NIce stuff. I really like the rim detail on the bowl. What diameter is the bowl?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> NIce stuff. I really like the rim detail on the bowl. What diameter is the bowl?


Thanks! 12.5" The inspiration for the bowl was from my memory of an old crock that my mom used when I was growing up.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, Barry! I was just about to get over the fact that I can't turn silky oak, and then you go and show silky oak burl!:cray: That's just great… Now all I need is to find out there's poison ivy burl, too.
> ...



I'm good with mango... Not sure I've ever turned it green, but pens from dry blanks was no problem. Thanks for the info!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Now that is artistic turning at it's finest. What is the largest piece that you have turned ? wide and length


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 21, 2013)

Great stuff, Barry. After listening to Keller whine when he was afflicted with his silky oak rash, I've decided to avoid the stuff at all costs. I'm glad you didn't though...;)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

All very nice! I can't pick a fav.


----------

